# Insulate Cellar?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I would insulate the outer sill plate all the way around
That & replacing single pane windows w/new double pane LOW e made a huge difference


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Is this a crawl space?


----------



## newbieowner (Dec 20, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Is this a crawl space?


it was, but the original owners dug down deep enough to make it a cellar. there is no access from the inside of the house. the entire floor is concrete and the walls are cinder block.


----------

